# Mindestabstand von FAA



## rheinfischer70 (27. November 2021)

Hallo, weiß jemand zufällig, wie der Mindestabstand bei der Angelei zu FAA in NRW sein muss und wie das genau geregelt ist.
Habe gerade kurz das Landesfischereigesetz auf dem Smartphone überflogen und nichts gefunden.

Ebenso interessiert mich, ob Schilder aufgestellt werden müssen bzw. wer dafür zuständig ist.
Es wäre schön, wenn jemand diesbezüglich Erfahrungen oder Kenntnisse hat.


----------



## Danielsu83 (27. November 2021)

Moin,

Ich würde behaupten das es nicht im Gesetz geregelt ist. Ich denke das regelt die zuständige UFB.

Mfg

Daniel


----------



## Rheinspezie (27. November 2021)

Was ist FAA?

R.S.


----------



## vonda1909 (27. November 2021)

Das frage ich mich auch


----------



## vonda1909 (27. November 2021)

Fischtreppe auch genannt


----------



## vonda1909 (27. November 2021)

Ich meine an der  Lippe steht ein Schild. Es muss  ja auch sichtbar sein das und wo eine solche ist.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (27. November 2021)

FAA- Fischaufstiegsanlage.
Fast überall stehen Schilder, dass dort nicht geangelt werden kann.
Ich frage mich, wo das gesetzlich geregelt ist.


----------



## fishhawk (27. November 2021)

Hallo,

Gibt es da überhaupt feste Werte?

Könnte auch von den jeweiligen Gegebenheiten vor Ort abhängen.



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, wo das gesetzlich geregelt ist.


Ich würde mal stark auf das Landesfischereigesetz für NRW  tippen.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (28. November 2021)

Habe jetzt mal selber außerhalb des Landesfischereigesetzes recherchiert.
Tatsächlich legt die obere Fischereibehörde dies fest.


			Bezirksregierung MÃ¼nster – Fischerei
		


Jetzt stellt sich die Frage, wo die Vorschrift schriftlich fixiert ist, so dass nachgelesen werden kann.


----------



## fishhawk (28. November 2021)

Hallo,

was willst Du denn außer § 47 LFischG  noch nachlesen?

Ist halt eine Ermessensentscheidung der Behörde nach Maßgabe der örtlichen Verhältnisse.

Erscheint mir so auch durchaus sinnig.  

Angelverbote im Einzugsgebiet von FAA finde schon in Ordnung, auch wenn bestimmte Promis das ggf. anders sehen.


----------



## Rheinspezie (28. November 2021)

Mir ist da ein damals aufgeschnappter Wert von 500m. Abstand im Sinn - kann abre falsch sein.

Ich finde die Frage etwas irritierend - weil sich möglichst nah an eine solche Treppe zu setzen , käme mir halt nicht 

in den Sinn !?

Gibt es nicht ein Video mit einem bekannten Zanderprofi, wo er sogar mitte IN einer solchen Anlage fischt?

R.S.


----------



## jkc (28. November 2021)

Hi, ich kenne hier in NRW keine gesetzlich festgelegten Mindestabstände, an keiner Anlage die ich kenne stehen Schilder, die geltenden Mindestabstände sind meines Wissens Situationsbezogen festgelegt, von wem auch immer.

Es gibt auch Gedankengänge, dass es sogar sinvoll sein kann diese Anlagen scharf auf Räuber zu befischen - Stichwort ökologische Durchgängigkeit. Einem Fisch der die Anlage technisch durchwandern kann hilft es in der Praxis nämlich nicht, wenn er an diesem künstlich erzeugtem Engpass oben oder unten von einem "Anlagenwächter", Hecht, Zander, Barsch, Wels, (Kormoran, Graureiher  ) usw. abgepasst wird.

Grüße JK


----------



## fishhawk (28. November 2021)

Hallo,


jkc schrieb:


> an keiner Anlage die ich kenne stehen Schilder


Die Verbotszonen sollten laut Gesetz aber eigentlich gekennzeichnet sein.


----------



## jkc (28. November 2021)

laut welchem Gesetz?


----------



## fishhawk (28. November 2021)

Hallo,

§47 LFischG NRW?


----------



## Frankii (29. November 2021)

Danielsu83 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Ich würde behaupten das es nicht im Gesetz geregelt ist. Ich denke das regelt die zuständige UFB.
> 
> ...


Nach Rücksprache in meinem Verein wird ein Abstand von 100 Metern empfohlen.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (30. November 2021)

Legt das der Verein fest? Er empfiehlt 100m? Das sind ja ziemlich große Strecken, die nicht mehr befischt werden dürfen.


----------



## NaabMäx (30. November 2021)

Auf so eine Idee käm ich auch nicht dort zu angeln. 
Leute die das machen finde ich sehr bedauernswert, auch wenn nix ausgeschildert sein sollte.

Ob es nun Sinn macht, dass man 20m oder X Meter weg bleibt, da richte ich mich entweder nach den Schildern, oder nach nach den örtlichen Gegebenheiten zu dem Zeitpunkt. 

Wobei ich ja immer noch der Meinung bin, dass die wenigsten Anlagen auch nur im Ansatz eine Zielsetzung erfüllen, die die Gewässersystem-Population (Auf-Ab) beeinflusst, und somit es größtenteils wohl wurscht wäre ob die da ist oder nicht. 

Wenn eine Anlage gut angenommen wird, so frag ich mich, ob es ausreicht, nur Angler davon abzuhalten, oder ob generell ein Betretungsverbot im Umkreis X mehr Sinn macht.


----------



## fishhawk (30. November 2021)

Hallo,


rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Er empfiehlt 100m? Das sind ja ziemlich große Strecken, die nicht mehr befischt werden dürfen.


Alles relativ.

Am MD-Kanal müssen Angler z.B. oberhalb und unterhalb von Schleusen jeweils so 300 - 400 m Abstand halten.

Angelverbot in und an Fischtreppen macht m.E. schon Sinn.

Dort wo sich viele Fische auf engem Raum aufhalten, besteht halt immer das Risiko, dass da manche Angler auf dumme Ideen kommen.

Im Hafen von Stralsund waren das früher nicht mal wenige.


----------



## jkc (21. April 2022)

Push it, gibt es in NRW eine obere Fischereibehörde die einen grundsätzlichen Abstand von 50m vorsieht und das irgendwo formuliert hat?
Edit: Oder besser noch, auf welchen Pachtstrecken im Herzen von NRW gibt es eine Abstandspflicht von 50m zu FAA?

Dank und Gruß


----------

